# Where are the seam rippers???



## Drcal (Nov 24, 2010)

I wanted to try turning seam rippers tomorrow and tonight I went to Walmart.  It seems that most people say they buy them at Walmart and it was the quickest, easiest place for me to go to get some.  However, the only seam ripper they had was NOT round.  It had a big flat handle and the metal ripper sat in a flat piece at the top.  Weird.

Before I pursue a hunt, does anyone have a common source that is not mail order?

Thanks.
Carmen


----------



## alphageek (Nov 24, 2010)

By me walmart was no good either... Joanns fabric had them.   I'd check local fabric stores.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 24, 2010)

Smitty has them for $0.90/10 for $9.00.  I had the link 5 minutes ago but lost it.
Charles
I LIED. Gues I read too many links tonight.  It is Ken aka bitshard that has teh seam rippers.  Here is his link 
http://www.leapwood-pens.com 
They are still 90 cents each/1`0 for 9.00  Sorry ablout the failing memory.
Charles


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Nov 24, 2010)

Check the Dollar store.I have seen them there before.Here is a link to ken it will be hard to beat his price.    http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67044


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Nov 24, 2010)

Drcal said:


> I wanted to try turning seam rippers tomorrow and tonight I went to Walmart.  It seems that most people say they buy them at Walmart and it was the quickest, easiest place for me to go to get some.  However, the only seam ripper they had was NOT round.  It had a big flat handle and the metal ripper sat in a flat piece at the top.  Weird.
> 
> Before I pursue a hunt, does anyone have a common source that is not mail order?
> 
> ...



You ran into the same problem I have.  
Thanks for the links everyone.


----------



## dhallnc (Nov 24, 2010)

What do you folks get for your seem rippers? Are they quick sellers?


----------



## alphageek (Nov 24, 2010)

They havn't been too quick for me, but I've had them selling ok at $15.   I have a larger volume, but typically less "artsy' more craft show this weekend that I'm going to price them at $10 for.


----------



## Drcal (Nov 24, 2010)

Has anyone tried Kmart??


----------



## penmaker1967 (Nov 24, 2010)

i got mine at hobby lobby my first show with them is the the first weekend in dec i am going to put 10.00 on them and see how it goes


----------



## bitshird (Nov 24, 2010)

I have them for .90 cents each try this link here on the IAP  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67044


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 25, 2010)

Got three at Michaels for 1.99 each (all they had) then found some at Hobby Lobby for 1.65. he cheaper once were actually a better quality...go figure...


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Nov 25, 2010)

Drcal said:


> Has anyone tried Kmart??



well the one in my area had next to nothing for any type of sewing items.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 27, 2010)

here is where I got mine $6 for 12 plus shipping
www.sanefcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index... - Cached - Similar►
just type in seam rippers in search


----------

